# Have Volo's?  Need a high-level Mind Flayer adventure?  Here you go!



## BMaC

Back in February I wrote a high level adventurers to give our group the chance to fight an Elder Brain and a colony of Mind Flayers.  I've added an update now that Volo's is out and thought I'd re-advertise the adventure in case anyone wants an Illithid quick fix.
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/173...60=1&src=hgrs&filters=45469_0_45420_0_0_0_0_0


----------

